

Have I have fallen in love with Python because she is beautiful? - thisjustinm
http://www.quora.com/Have-I-have-fallen-in-love-with-Python-because-she-is-beautiful/answer/Vaibhav-Mallya?srid=zFeq&share=1

======
Vaskivo
Hey! That is my waifu!

